# Which size to get



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

I am buying burton ions. Went to the store and my foot measures right in between a size 7.5 and eight. Everyone inithe store told me to get the 7.5 even though they hurt and my toes are a bit curled when I am in the flex position. In the size 8 my toes just brush the front of the boots in the flex position. I ride around 35 to 40 times a year. People in the store think I will pack the 7.5 out to be comfortable and if I go with the 8 they will end up being a bit big. I am nervous out getting the 7.5 because my toes are slightly curled in them and worry that they will not pack out to the amount that would be comfortable. Any thoughts even though this a a subjective question?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You really are the only one that can decide this. It's your feet. BUT, I would ask about heat molding. If your toes just barely scrape the end on the 8, then yeah, they are likely to pack out and be looser after some riding. How much? Couldn't tell you. It will vary from boot to boot. With the 7.5's though, you may be able to simulate the pack out a little with some heat molding. No guarantees though. Just ask the guy at the shop. If he knows his stuff, he'll steer you right. If he has no idea, keep shopping until you find someone/place that does. I wouldn't buy boots that hurt though on the hope that they will pack out.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

both will pack out...eventually. Would you rather ride in pain the first few weeks or ride in comfort for the first couple months...but end up with some slop?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I generally have a rule when sizing boots. Buy a half size smaller. I'm a true 10.5 and always ride at least a half size smaller. I currently ride a 10.5 boot because I bought them online and wasn't familiar with the sizing of this particular brand, but now that they've packed out I realize I should have got the 10's.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

Angler said:


> I am buying burton ions. Went to the store and my foot measures right in between a size 7.5 and eight. Everyone inithe store told me to get the 7.5 even though they hurt and my toes are a bit curled when I am in the flex position. In the size 8 my toes just brush the front of the boots in the flex position. I ride around 35 to 40 times a year. People in the store think I will pack the 7.5 out to be comfortable and if I go with the 8 they will end up being a bit big. I am nervous out getting the 7.5 because my toes are slightly curled in them and worry that they will not pack out to the amount that would be comfortable. Any thoughts even though this a a subjective question?


I usually drop a half size when buying boots but tried the Burton Ion's last year and had to go up half a size. They pack out about half size but if your feet are touching on the 8's I would go with those. There is a lot of preference in making that choice but I hate having my toes jammed in the front of the boot and if your toes are curled the boots might not pack out enough to get comfortable. You can also try an insole to see if that can give your toes a bit more room with the 7.5's. Good luck!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

double said:


> I usually drop a half size when buying boots but tried the Burton Ion's last year and had to go up half a size. They pack out about half size but if your feet are touching on the 8's I would go with those. There is a lot of preference in making that choice but I hate having my toes jammed in the front of the boot and if your toes are curled the boots might not pack out enough to get comfortable. You can also try an insole to see if that can give your toes a bit more room with the 7.5's. Good luck!


+1. Boot fit and sizing are intrinsically personal and specific to boot model (not just brand!). I am a size 9.5 in most 'regular' shoes, but a 10 in my current snowboard boots.


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I ended up buying the 7.5 and after 4 times in the boots they are starting to pack out and feel like they will be the perfect size. Glad I went down a half size. Thanks for the input.


----------

